# Abspann bei Pinnacle Studio 8



## Romulus (24. April 2003)

Ich hab zwar schon eine weile gesucht, doch nicht gefunden wie man einen Abspann bei Pinnacle Studio 8 macht. Könnt mir jemand helfen???


Romolus


----------



## goela (24. April 2003)

Suche doch mal im Google mit den Stichworten "rolling credits pinnacle tutorial". Vielleicht wirst Du ja dann fündig!


----------



## Michiseba (16. Februar 2005)

Hi Romolus!
Ein Abspann machst du am besten so:
- Erzeug eine Texttafel mit der gewünschten Länge
- Schreib den Text rein
- Leg eine Hintergrundmusik auf dei "Tonspur"

Michiseba


----------

